# GE Diodes in docs, what it means?



## Dali (Mar 1, 2020)

The docs for Fuzz fOXX https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/fuzzyfox/ doesn't specify 4 diodes. It's just written "GE".

Not helpful for the novices like me. My understanding is that it means Germanium Diodes and values are not that important...

I got enough 1N270, do these should work?

@PedalPCB , it would be useful in those cases to put some suggested values to help people like me in the documentation. 

Thanks !


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Mar 1, 2020)

A quick google search suggests that the 70s version of the pedal used 1N34A _germanium diodes._


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 1, 2020)

1N270 should be fine.  Connoisseurs of fine diodes will be very selective about which Ge diodes they use, when and where they were made, etc.  The rest of us install sockets and try a few.  D1 & D4 should be matched for Vf to maximize the octave tone.  Some people use schottky diodes (1N5711, 1N5817) in place of germanium.  Experiment!


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 1, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> 1N270 should be fine.  Connoisseurs of fine diodes will be very selective about which Ge diodes they use, when and where they were made, etc.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 1, 2020)

Did you make that?  Nice work!
I can't stop laffing


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 1, 2020)

No, I wish I did though haha


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 1, 2020)

My favourite part is “Printed on Paper In Oil”


----------



## cooder (Mar 2, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> View attachment 3311


Too funny... I guess the $ 200 for the first issue is an introductory bargain? It will be soon command high prices on the vintage market...


----------



## Dali (Mar 2, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> A quick google search suggests that the 70s version of the pedal used 1N34A _germanium diodes._


I am so ashamed...

I didn't take 30 seconds to do that. Shame, shame, shame.

Lesson in humility...


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Mar 2, 2020)

I sometimes use BAT41 and BAT46 in place of ge diodes. I always socket my clipping diodes just to try different diodes.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Mar 2, 2020)

@Dali - no shame, pal! just remember that you're asking questions that others are probably thinking about (but not asking), and you're providing a spot for others to find answers! hive mind wins in the end!


----------



## Dali (Mar 2, 2020)

pedjok said:


> I always socket my clipping diodes just to try different diodes.



Yep, never did that soI just bought some sockets. I will get there...


----------

